# My MOTHERLOAD of all Hauls



## xKiKix (Jul 25, 2011)

I realized that I have been away from you guys for SOOO long, possibly more than a year. I have not really shopped until these last few days and let me say, I have definitely done some damage to my credit cardS!

  	And here's the haul! (sorry there's too much products to name)




  	My Sephora Haul



  	I've decided to treat my skin nice, Clarisonic Plus



  	My Lush Haul



  	My new favorite Perfume



  	M.A.C Eyeshadows



  	My M.A.C Haul



  	M.A.C Eyeshadows in palette



  	My lipstick got smashed in my messenger bag and I found this backpack on sale! 



  	My Coach Haul (this is the reason I'll be broke for a while)

  	Thanks for looking at my haul, you can ask me any questions if you want.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 25, 2011)

Great Haul! I'd love to try Clarisonic, but I don't think we can get it in Europe.


----------



## xKiKix (Jul 25, 2011)

Naynadine said:


> Great Haul! I'd love to try Clarisonic, but I don't think we can get it in Europe.



 	aw that really sucks. i am definitely loving it so far, it's a product that everyone should try out.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 26, 2011)

We've missed you! But I'm glad you're back!

  	First of all: LOVE the bag.

  	Second of all: have you started using your clarisonic yet? I just got the mia and I love it!


----------



## xKiKix (Jul 26, 2011)

naturallyfab said:


> We've missed you! But I'm glad you're back!
> 
> First of all: LOVE the bag.
> 
> Second of all: have you started using your clarisonic yet? I just got the mia and I love it!


  	i LOVE the bag too, i totally splurged on it. and yes i have used the clarisonic plus. I LOVE IT! i got the plus rather than the mia (which is my choice originally) because it has the body brush which exfoliates the skin. my legs are no longer dry and flaky.  definitely a good investment.


----------



## XicanaQueen (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice Haul! I also love Acqua di Gioia. It smells so good! Not overpowering like some perfumes.
  	What MAC purple shadow is that? It looks nice in the pan. I'm a sucker for purples.


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Jul 26, 2011)

I love the backpack, it's a great pattern!


----------



## xKiKix (Jul 26, 2011)

XicanaQueen said:


> Nice Haul! I also love Acqua di Gioia. It smells so good! Not overpowering like some perfumes.
> What MAC purple shadow is that? It looks nice in the pan. I'm a sucker for purples.


	Acqua di Gioia smells so good! the purple is Indian Ink, i got from the Mac pro store. I'm definitely a sucker for purples too!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 1, 2011)

Love it all!  Enjoy your Clarisonic. My Mia is one of the best things I bought myself this year!  Love the Coach bag...is that from the Poppy line?  What a fun colour and style!  You got some great goodies there!!


----------



## xKiKix (Aug 1, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Love it all!  Enjoy your Clarisonic. My Mia is one of the best things I bought myself this year!  Love the Coach bag...is that from the Poppy line?  What a fun colour and style!  You got some great goodies there!!



 	yes the Coach purse is from the Poppy collection, I totally LOVE the wristlet, it has slots for credit cards and cash inside but also enough room for my cell phone and lipgloss too. definitely great for going out. lol


----------

